# Just moved to Soria, Spain



## BETELGEUSE (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forum, nice to be here. I just moved to Soria, Spain from Florida USA for a teaching assistant position through the Spanish government. 

I'm wondering if anybody lives here in the capital of Soria? I've been here for a few days and it's been nothing short of amazing. It's a pretty big culture shock, considering the majority of people here speak little to no English. 

I would love to meet up with anyone here for some lunch or a drink just to share some thoughts. 

Gracias por todo,
:car:


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello! I am not in Soria but I was an auxiliar. Best of luck, I hope you enjoy your job! Let us know if we can help with anything.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

As someone from Soria said recently - "make sure Obama double checks his spelling before ordering any attacks on Syria!"

That aside, I'm afraid I can't help on settling in Soria apart from advising that it can get cold, I mean _really_ cold there. Maybe if you can find an Irish pub you might be able to do some intercambios. I have to admire you though - Soria is "España profunda". Stick at it and it'll be worth it I'm sure.


----------



## BETELGEUSE (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for the responses. And yes, I hear it gets bone-chilling cold here too. As someone who grew up in the south...this could get a little hairy haha. It turns out my flat is on a street with about 10 different pubs/bars so I think I'll be able to make it :rockon:

Yes the people are fantastic, the food is unreal, beautiful architecture, terrain/environment and relaxed lifestyle. The language barrier is by far my biggest challenge right now. It will get easier with time.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I found Ogham Irish Tavern, C/ Nicolás Rabal, 3 42003 Soria . No idea, of course, if that is near to where you are. But the very best of luck in your new venture. If you need help or advice, here is where you can get it!!


----------



## Gplus (Sep 14, 2013)

*Same here.*

Hey I am also in the same program in Soria. Currently am at a hostel and will try find a place, if you know of any good ones let me know. Going to try to find a spot to watch some futbol and football games at a pub somewhere today. We should hang out.


----------

